# Love flounder. Never caught one. Any tips on how and where??



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Heard of a lot of people catching flounder and i'm not one of the lucky ones. Just want some info and tips. thanks, Mike F.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I for flounder I usually fish the pass with bull minnows or finger mullet rigged on a carolina rig (sliding weight, swivel, leader, hook) on the bottom.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bulls minnows on a fish finder rig around the pipe jetty at Ft. McCrae. Cast out, real in the slack, wait a minute or so. Lift your rod slowly to drag it a few feet along the sand, reel in the slack and wait a minute or so. Repeat to the boat.

The flounder will be on the bottom half buried in sand waiting to ambush the bait so you want to drag the bait by him and give him time for the ambush.

Live shrimp will work too, but you'll catch a lot of catfish too. 

A jig head and scented tail will work too if the fish are hungry, but slow and on the bottom is key if you are specifically targeting flounder. 

The strike is very subtle, just a light "thump thump" as the fish just jumps on the bait and settle right to the bottom. Give him a long 3 count to eat if you are using a live bait, reel in the slack and rip his lips off. Set the hook right away with an artificial bait (he'll spit it out as soon as he figures out it's not real otherwise).

Have fun, it's an art and patience is key

Jim


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

This may sound strange, but it works. Period bay with pecan colored plastic bass worms. I buy them from walmart and bump three times real two times. Just like bass fishing and I do well.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

when they bite it feels like you are hung on something (other than the fish  )


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

thanks for all the tips. anyone had luck on pensacola beach pier with flounder??


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

If you head out to PB pier you might as well try Bob Sikes. Last year during summer, early in the morning old guys would to tear up the flounder off the wall by the parking lot on the GB side. I'd come back with my spanish for the day and they'd always have a couple of doormats caught on carolina rigged bull minnows.


----------

